# Logan Pass!



## Cyber Surfer

Here is a picture that I took in Glacier National Park in Montana. It shows the valley on the South side of Logan Pass. Camera used - Canon 20D + Canon 17-40mm F4.0 L lens. More of my pictures can be seen at http://www.jeanroy-photo.com


----------



## woodsac

Beautiful area. I like the curves and slopes.


----------



## bitteraspects

love the landscape. i wish i had places like that to shoot here in hawaii


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Cyber Surfer said:
			
		

> Here is a picture that I took in Glacier National Park in Montana. It shows the valley on the South side of Logan Pass. Camera used - Canon 20D + Canon 17-40mm F4.0 L lens. More of my pictures can be seen at http://www.jeanroy-photo.com


Have you *EVER* taken a bad picture before?!?!


----------



## Znarled

Beautiful shot of Heaven's Peak. . .this makes me tremendously homesick :/


----------



## Tantalus

'Nother gorgeous mountain shot, perfectly exposed. Love the greenery and blue sky combo.


----------



## lostprophet

please post one thats a bit soft, badly cropped and then I can feel human again


----------

